# Print & Paste (papercraft-ish) Goblin Miniatures



## Kris (Apr 2, 2019)

If you've been following along with my Print & Paste dungeon designs then you might be pleased to know that *THIS LATEST RELEASE* provides you with a way of populating those dungeons with a whole horde of goblins 







As always, there is an instructions video (see below) that shows you how to put all of these pieces together, and the pdf file itself is a pay-what-you-want product - so pay as much, or as little, as you like!

[video=youtube_share;UW9oGteknS8]https://youtu.be/UW9oGteknS8[/video]


----------

